# Archery



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

do we have any archers on the board?  What do you feel is the most important aspect of archery?  What is your bow of choice?


----------



## Samurai (Sep 25, 2003)

Big Archer here !!!!!!!

The thing I learned from archer was FOCUS.
You want to concentrate on the smallest part of the target until that is all you can see (sort of mystical sounding I know).

I use wooden bows that are made for me from this site.
http://www.WoodlandArchery.com

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Big Archer here !!!!!!!
> 
> The thing I learned from archer was FOCUS.
> ...



Hey, that's pretty cool. I used to "arch" when I was a kid, and I have been wanting to get back into it. Why wood over more modern styles? Out of curiousity. Also, do you think that wood would be effective for bow hunting. I've been thinking getting into hunting also, but I want to go more native american style rather then just drinking and shooting at stuff.

What do you think?


----------



## Despairbear (Sep 26, 2003)

I also enjoy the bow and have won a number of historic contests (IE no compound or aiming aids). 

The wooden bow has been used for hunting for thousands of years (if not millions) it will be a little harder than useing a 30.30 with a 40X scope but I feel it would be far more rewarding.



Depsair Bear


----------



## pknox (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Hey, that's pretty cool. I used to "arch" when I was a kid, and I have been wanting to get back into it. Why wood over more modern styles? Out of curiousity. Also, do you think that wood would be effective for bow hunting. I've been thinking getting into hunting also, but I want to go more native american style rather then just drinking and shooting at stuff.
> 
> What do you think? *



There is quite a large community of people out there who hunt with recurves and longbows as opposed to compounds.  Some even go far as to design their own arrows and points.  A good resource on using and building traditional bows can be found at:

http://www.primitivearcher.com/index.shtml


----------

